# Need HELP getting the most out of my Kangertech Subvod starter kit



## MamaBear (27/10/16)

Hi fellow vapers
I've recently upgraded from a Twisp Edge to the Kangertech Subvod starter kit and I'm in love... wel... almost anyway. Before we get to what issues I'm having, let me give you a bit of background. I'm a newbie (extreme noob!) vaper but I'm determined on my quest of finding the perfect vape - though I'm not yet sure what that may be.

On to my starter kit - the pros: I love the thick, tasty clouds that I get from this in comparison to the Twisp.
The cons: It gets very hot! After about four or five draws (long and slow) I feel like I have to let it cool down a bit before vaping again. Will I damage my device if I vape it while hot?
My second question is have any of you tried the device with Clapton 0.5 coils instead of the SSOCC the device is sold with? I am using Clapton coils now and feel like I'm not getting the same performance from them. My juices tend to spit back (hot!) and vaping feels like an effort to get a decent amount of flavour and vapour. I'm also struggling to find the perfect balance between clouds and taste. Any advice out there?


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

Hi @MamaBear !

I too have a little Subvod that I use for sneaky sneaky vapes, a really nice little device!

So first off, I also get put off by the heat the device gives off, but it in no way will damage anything. The only damage it might do is if it heats up to a point that it could burn you, but that shouldn't be the case. Mine gets very warm but I think it is just due to the small size of the tank, and the proximity of the glass to the coil.

The claptons won't work as well with the Subvod as the normal coils. The clapton is a lot thicker, and requires a lot more power to heat up than a normal coil. As you can't adjust the power on the Subvod, it will try heat up the 0.5 claptons using the same power as it would with 0.5 SSOCCs, so the claptons will take longer to warm up and produce vapour than the normal coils. That is why you won't get a good vape from them.

The Subvod is a nice kit, but it is limited in terms of flavour and clouds, and the best you're going to get out of it is with the 0.5 SSOCCs, if that isn't doing it for you, you're in need of an upgrade!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MamaBear (27/10/16)

Thanks Stosta!

You're basically confirming my suspicions... will wait for my favourite supplier to stock the SSOCC coils again. So let's say I would like to upgrade (not that I would... wait... who am I kidding of course I would!) what would the next logical step be? I'm not into custom anything (yet), happy to let the pros handle the build. Some suggestions of what you guys out there love would be great so I can start my research while I wait for my bank account to adjust to my latest obsession

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (27/10/16)

Alien Kit. You can buy commercial coils for the baby beast! If you can find a Alien Kit right now  Or as all the others say...


PICO FTW.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

MamaBear said:


> Thanks Stosta!
> 
> You're basically confirming my suspicions... will wait for my favourite supplier to stock the SSOCC coils again. So let's say I would like to upgrade (not that I would... wait... who am I kidding of course I would!) what would the next logical step be? I'm not into custom anything (yet), happy to let the pros handle the build. Some suggestions of what you guys out there love would be great so I can start my research while I wait for my bank account to adjust to my latest obsession


I would say your next step is definitely the Pico kit! It will introduce you to the world of removable batteries, and a whole new experience in terms of vapour! You could go the whole hog and do dual-battery mods, but I would recommend starting off small and working your way up from there. I see your country is listed as GB, but your location is South Africa, where are you shopping from, if it's SA we can find some links for you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MamaBear (27/10/16)

Lol there's some weirdness going on on my profile, I'm actually proudly South African. I've just logged a post about that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

MamaBear said:


> Lol there's some weirdness going on on my profile, I'm actually proudly South African. I've just logged a post about that


Good stuff! The flag that pops up is determined by your IP or something like that which I don't understand, so somehow I think you're internet is going through GB!

Mod and Tank...

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/istick-pico-75w-tc

Battery...

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/samsung-3000-mah-inr18650-30q

Always best to get two batteries and an external charger, but you can charge it in the mod, and use your Subvod while its going!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MamaBear (27/10/16)

Thanks! I've got some research to do


----------



## Andre (27/10/16)

+1 on @Stosta's suggestions above. This charger, also at VapeClub, is good: http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/batteries-and-chargers/products/omni-dok-battery-charger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/10/16)

MamaBear said:


> Thanks! I've got some research to do


No problems! Let us know how it goes, and if you have any questions you just drop them over here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

